

Welcome to KodeNode - GilK
http://kodenode.com
KodeNode is a collection of code snippets (or “nodes”) for people to translate into different programming languages or improve in the same language
======
tejask
Good concept. I would have liked to see a demo page (or video) before
subscribing.

------
GilK
Welcome to KodeNode KodeNode is a collection of code snippets (or “nodes”) for
people to translate into different programming languages or improve in the
same language.

Use it to learn a new programming language or improve ones you already know.

